# small milling machines



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I remember a month or two, maybe three ago of a thread on small milling machines. I can't seam to find it. Does anyone remember said thread that can point me to it.

Thanks.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Sherline has been making the best stuff for years. Paxxon also makes a bunch of model making power tools.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry it's proxxon. 
http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=31


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.mylargescale....trong>*


----------

